
Would you rent out your room for a few hours? This YC startup is counting on it - hbcondo714
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/13/would-you-rent-out-your-living-room-for-a-few-hours-this-startup-is-counting-on-it/
======
kylesellas
Interesting concept and business model. Would love a follow up article in a
few months!

------
mytailorisrich
I'm sure they are aware of how this is going to end.

